# Ear Infections and Food?



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would definitely try a different protein....either lamb or fish based perhaps. My allergy boy does great in Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and stomach, which is salmon based.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

The exact same thing happened to my last dog. Since he was a puppy he had recurrent ear infections and it took us awhile to figure out the issue, but he was allergic to rice and dairy, so we put him on a fish and potato diet and that helped a lot! He didn't have as many ear infections as before, but he maybe had one once a year. He also had environmental allergies so I'm sure that contributed to it too. Washing the ear out with EpiOtic cleaner once a week helped too to keep the yeast at bay. Hope that helps!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> I would definitely try a different protein....either lamb or fish based perhaps. My allergy boy does great in Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and stomach, which is salmon based.


I did consider this one, but I have an acquaintance who feels that this food was the reason his dog developed fatal cardiomyopathy, from a taurine deficiency. I don't know enough about it, so I decided to just skip this one. I would like to learn more, but haven't had the time to research it.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

SMBC said:


> The exact same thing happened to my last dog. Since he was a puppy he had recurrent ear infections and it took us awhile to figure out the issue, but he was allergic to rice and dairy, so we put him on a fish and potato diet and that helped a lot! He didn't have as many ear infections as before, but he maybe had one once a year. He also had environmental allergies so I'm sure that contributed to it too. Washing the ear out with EpiOtic cleaner once a week helped too to keep the yeast at bay. Hope that helps!


Thanks, I was leaning towards fish and sweet potato. We can't even come near her with the ear cleaner now, she takes off running when she sees us pick up the bottle


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maggie had chronic ear infections her first year and after much research I took her off all things with corn which pretty much stopped the infections. Back then there weren't many choices and no corn = lamb & rice kibble. I'd try a different protein source.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to pet sit for a Golden that would get the worst ear infections. They figured she was allergic to wheat. Once they changed food she was ear infection free! But they found they could not even feed her wheat crackers or a drop of bread without flare up.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

You could try switching to a novel protein source and also go grain free as well. Here is my recommendation:http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/grain-free-large-breed-puppy. Good Luck!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My first golden had a chronic type ear infection in his left ear only- It was not food connected. It took years for it to resolve. It ended up that the infection was never fully clearing itself. He actually became allergic to every Rx. treatment the vet tried. The vet final found "Blue Brew" you should be able to google it- Isoproyl alchol, boric acid, and gentamycin violet.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ear infections (otitis externa) can be brought on by multiple things. Food allergies, environmental allergies, water, yeast, excess wax, parasites, foreign bodies (foxtails), & dead skin buildup. 

Common symptoms include head shaking, scratching, pain, bad odor, and redness or swelling in the ear. 

If your dog has ongoing ear infections, this most likely is because of allergies, or too much moisture (i.e. if you take your dog swimming regularly or live in a humid area.) If he/she has yeast in their ear, it is important to have them on a grain free food and one without any sugar. If sweet potatoes, corn, wheat, soy, etc. are a source of your dogs food, you should switch to one with a different source of carbohydrates. Also, chicken has been a known food allergy, maybe try switching to a different protein source as well.

A great way to prevent ear infections is by making it a routine to keep them clean. You can buy all natural ear wipes, or use cotton balls. Alcohol isn't a good agent to help keep the ears clean. I would recommend anything that is all natural like witch hazel, tea trea oil, or hydrogen peroxide. I personally buy the earthbath ear wipes. But if I ever run out I put a little witch hazel on a cotton ball and clean. NEVER use q-tips, as they can get stuck in the ear canal or rupture it. The best way is to wipe until there is no residue left on the cotton ball or in the ear. It may take a few cotton balls the first time around but as long as you are doing this on a regular basis it should help prevent any infections.

Here is a link to those wipes - http://www.earthbath.com/wipes/speci...cialty-ear.php

Reese is 2 and had one yeast ear infection when she was about 6 months. Since then, I have cleaned her ears on a weekly basis (we shoot for everyday in the summer because she loves to swim) and we have been infection free! Anyways, good luck to you are your pup. I hope I could be of any help.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

The best cleaner and antiseptic for ears is a mixture you can make at home:

1) 1 bottle of alcohol or witch hazel. The latter is better if you have a current problem because the alcohol will sting a bit.
2) 3 Tablespoons of Pharma Grade Boric Acid. You can buy this at any pharmacy
3) 16 Drops of Gentian Violet, again any pharmacy should have this.

Someone recommended tea tree oil. Please don't use that because it is a known toxin and doesn't do a thing anyway.

Use that blue mixture twice a day for a week and then 3 times a week until it clears. Irrigate the ear and massage it for few minutes e and let the dog shake and do it outside because the stuff stains.

As for food, there does seem to be a link to the level of carbohydrate in the food. Feed something with at least 30% protein and 20% fat to get the carb level below 30%. 

First thing use the right topical. That formula has proven itself on the worst ears and there is nothing better.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumpers said:


> The best cleaner and antiseptic for ears is a mixture you can make at home:
> 
> 1) 1 bottle of alcohol or witch hazel. The latter is better if you have a current problem because the alcohol will sting a bit.
> 2) 3 Tablespoons of Pharma Grade Boric Acid. You can buy this at any pharmacy
> ...


That is the Blue Brew Recipe!!! My vet swears by it now! It cured Lucky after over 10 years of ear infections- He never had 1 again after he was started on it and I continued to use it weekly as a preventative. Lucky was great about having his ears fussed with so even with the alcohol it never bothered him.

The few times Buddy has gotten ear irritation I have used it with him and it nipped it right in the bud. I am a bad mama and don't use it with him weekly so he has had a few ear irritations but only after he rolled in **** (literally!)


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for all of the information, maybe I need to re-think the potato formulas. Would it be better to keep her on something with rice and just switch out the protein for now? Thanks also for the ear cleaning recipes, I have used gentian violet on my kids' thrush with great success. Although I have no idea how I would get it into the puppies ears, she takes off running if I even look in her ears.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

smithfamily said:


> Thank you for all of the information, maybe I need to re-think the potato formulas. Would it be better to keep her on something with rice and just switch out the protein for now? Thanks also for the ear cleaning recipes, I have used gentian violet on my kids' thrush with great success. Although I have no idea how I would get it into the puppies ears, she takes off running if I even look in her ears.


I use an ear solution squirt bottle for mixing and administration. It is not pretty but I manage to get it into Buddy's ears- 95 pound bronco. I do it on the deck since the gentian violet can stain. I use my leg and pin him between me and the house. Rub the ears a few times- Which he actually likes and then I release him to roll around has he likes on the deck.

Lucky was an angel about his ears since I had to mess with them daily for years. He would see my take the cleaning stuff out and start to walk but as soon as I said "Come here" he would but as he got older and would grumble at me as he came. I know he was calling me dirty names.


I am no help with food allergies since mine never had them. Buddy has seasonal type allergies- If he is in weeds/long grass he will get a little itchy but nothing a Bendaryl can't fix.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Three of my four Goldens get terrible ear issues when they eat any kind of grains, so they are on grain-free foods and treats. (Fromm or Wellness and Plato grain-free treats.) If they accidently eat something that has grains in it (like finishing off a few pieces of one of my other dogs' food which contains grains) the next morning they will wake up with an ear "infection" (allergic reaction to the food.) Just like clockwork. Try switching to grain-free food and snacks.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Aunt Betty's Dog said:


> Three of my four Goldens get terrible ear issues when they eat any kind of grains, so they are on grain-free foods and treats. (Fromm or Wellness and Plato grain-free treats.) If they accidently eat something that has grains in it (like finishing off a few pieces of one of my other dogs' food which contains grains) the next morning they will wake up with an ear "infection" (allergic reaction to the food.) Just like clockwork. Try switching to grain-free food and snacks.


Definitely. Remember to use treats that are in line with the food you are feeding, but also remember that your monthly heart worm pills may have ingredients contributing to the problem as well. 

Try a different protein source - venison or fish is worth a shot.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a golden who also had ear infections that wouldnt go away, he has environmental allergies.


----------

